# ,     ,  .

## Tanya24

.     . ,     ,      ,   ...     . ,    .   ,    .

----------


## LOVELESS

^__^

----------


## Mihey

*Tanya24*,     ?   ,      ....

----------


## crazyastronomer

> Tanya24,     ?   ,      ....

   

> . ,    .

    .

----------


## nevodka

> ,  .

          --,    ,       ,      3     ,  ,      ,    (  ),     (        ),       ,        ,       -      (   ).

----------


## Mihey

,  , ,     -    ,   4   !!1!!!!!!!!!  15,           15         .....   ,   100000000000   +   ...  *nevodka*,      ?

----------


## kobieta

> --

       !     - , ,  ,         .

----------


## nevodka

*kobieta* ,     !       ,  ,      *Mihey*        )

----------


## JPM

-   ! )   ...     -   23-00       )))

----------


## Mihey

)))   !   

> )

    ,

----------


## rust

,   22  ....     ()    .
 3-  ,    ...         ...     ...   ... 3    ... 22.00

----------


## crazyastronomer

(   -   /),   .   

> ,        ,

    !!!        ()  " ",     -  , ,    ,  ...   

> ,

    ""...              ,        (,  ,   2 ,   50),    .   ,   -" ,    ,    .     ,  ( 95% )   ""!!!  

> 100000000000

      " ,  ". 
    !     -  !          .

----------


## Cveha

, -   ,          .      ,     ,    ,        .  -      ... 
        ,          ,    . ³ ,         .    -   .
  ,     -  ,    .  - ,    .      .        3- ,    1-.   -   2-   ,   .     )))      .

----------


## JPM

> 

       ?     -    ... ((

----------


## kobieta

> !     -  !          .

  ,         :
 ,       쳺,    .
  , ,       . 
    ,  :         ,  ,        -  ,     -        .      ,        - ,           .     ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

.
  ,   ,  ,  -,   ,  ! --! ճ   ,  .
     ?   .. ....    !  ** ,    ))  
,        9    ,          ,        ,   ,    䳺 :)        ί    :))))      !
 ͳ    ?    - ,   !

----------

?
     ,   (  1  )   ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

> (...)         ,  ,     (...)

  -,            

> ?   .. ....    !   ,    ))

    . 
 , :  

> 2  , -    4-,  ,   .

----------

> .     . ,     ,      ,   ...     . ,    .   ,    .

      ""   "  ",     ...

----------

..... ...    ...  ,   ,    ....   ....

----------


## 23q

**,  ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ..... ...    ...  ,   ,    ....   ....

  
              ?      ,      : 
    1)               
    2)      14      ( )  .
    3)  ()             .
    4)         14     ....     "" -        
    5)    (,    )    -  . 
        .

----------


## _

! i    ,   i i -      )
    ..

----------

> 

       )
    -   ))) 
:  -  ,   -   22  ...
       ,      .
  ...     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -   )))

   ,  -     ,     - ,      .          )))

----------

,           )

----------

